

Linus Torvalds Sits Down, Talks 20th Anniversary of Linux [video] - gnufs
http://video.linux.com/video/2082

======
throwaway32
[http://video.linux.com/sites/all/files/videos_local/lcj11_li...](http://video.linux.com/sites/all/files/videos_local/lcj11_linus_gregkh.flv)

direct link to the video file for anyone else that is having issues with the
embedded flash player.

------
city41
Linus takes the stage at about 8:40 in the video.

